# Books to read for job interview



## dogger1936 (25 Feb 2011)

I have a civilian friend who is applying for a job at the war museum. Although he is a archaeologist he doesn't have a large understanding of the military. Can anyone suggest some books for the following that could help him along?

- Canadian military history, military material culture, and the general  history of war;

Dress and Accoutrement
 Art and Memorials

Any help would be great. He's a great young guy.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Feb 2011)

Some quick choices to get him started, at least with regards to the Army and Navy:

Vimy, by Pierre Berton;
The Gun trilogy: "Where are the Guns; "The Guns of Normandy"; and "The Guns of Victory" by George Blackburn

"Canada's Navy, the First Century" (2nd ed.) by Mark Milner
"The sea is at our Gates", by Tony German


I wish I could propose something about the Air Force, but unfortunately am ignorant in that particular filed.


----------



## Pusser (25 Feb 2011)

Two books that are reasonably up to date and which will give an overview of all Canadian military history are:

A Military History of Canada  by Desmond Morton

Dictionary of Canadian Military History  by David Bercuson and J.L. Granatstein


----------



## dapaterson (25 Feb 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Two books that are reasonably up to date and which will give an overview of all Canadian military history are:
> 
> A Military History of Canada  by Desmond Morton
> 
> Dictionary of Canadian Military History  by David Bercuson and J.L. Granatstein



Ah, yes, DND's three favourite tame academics.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Feb 2011)

I'd think it would depend on what type of job he's applying for.

If he's just looking for a quick read, a mile wide and an inch deep to get an overview, then either:
Pierre Berton's _Marching as to War_, or Jack Granatstein's _Canada's Army: Waging War and Keeping the Peace_.

To get into historiography, Tim Cook's _Clio's Warriors: Canadian Historians and the Writing of the World Wars._ 

For war museum politics, Robert Bothwell, Randall Hansen, and Margaret MacMillan, "Controversy, Commemoration, and Capitulation: the Canadian War Museum and Bomber Command." _Queen's Quarterly_, Vol. 115, No. 3 (Fall 2008): 367-389.

Then for specific topics, he can narrow down his search, eg - leadership: Richard Mayne's _Betrayed: Scandal, Politics, and Canadian Naval Leadership_; or home front sociology: Serge Durflinger's _Fighting from Home: The Second World War in Verdun, Quebec_.


Preparing himself really all depends on the job description.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Feb 2011)

For background on the designing of the Museum itself:

_In Search of a Soul; Designing and Realizing the new Canadian War Museum_, by Raymond Moriyama


----------



## dogger1936 (25 Feb 2011)

Thanks guys.

he will be applying for: Manager of Collections - Arms and Armour


----------



## Pusser (25 Feb 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, DND's three favourite tame academics.



I wouldn't call Becuson tame on DND.  He's definitely locked horns with the establishment.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Feb 2011)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> he will be applying for: Manager of Collections - Arms and Armour



Sounds interesting


> Job Title : CWM Manager of Collections, Arms and Armour
> Institution / Organization : Canadian Museum of Civilization Corporation
> Location : 100 Laurier Street, Gatineau QC K1A 0M8
> Closing Date : March 23, 2011
> ...


----------

